# Low Vinegar Hot Sauce



## walking dude (Aug 30, 2008)

i have a BUMPER crop of hot peppers, and want to make my own hot sauce........i googled it, but just about ALL of em, are vinegar heavy........i don't mind it, but some, like Franks, goes overboard........anyone have a recipe for one not so heavy in the vinegar part of the recipe?

TIA


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 30, 2008)

Dude, are you talkin sauce or salsa. I make a salsa with no vinegar but add some lemon juice to up the acidity of the maters. But if youre makin a hot pepper sauce with no maters you are gonna need to use vinegar. Try adding some honey. It will counter the vinegar tartness and you will never taste the honey. 

Oops. I just revealed one of the secrets of my favorite hot sauce. Make sure that you dont let anyone else read this,OK.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 30, 2008)

thankx freak............i was talking sauce, not salsa.........and thats what i am looking for, summin to offset the heavy taste of the vinegar, i know you need it for preservation of the peppers.........but i have had some mex. hot sauces, that don't overpower you with the taste of vinegar. Last year, i tried a knock off Buffler wings, the orig. recipe, that called for using frankx and butter, but the vinegar was too strong for most of my guests......ruint the wings...


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 30, 2008)

If you're going to can your sauce....as in use a water bath canner...you need the high vinegar content. 
If you are going to pressure can your sauce, you do not need the high amount of acid.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah, curley...fingered that, just need to offset the heavy taste of vinegar, such as Franks, as i just mentioned


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, what she said. I water bath so I need the acidity. You can try a mix of vinegar and lime juice. (damn, another secret!)

Also on the salsa with no vinegar, it is a very delicate sauce. As in spoils easily if a dirty spoon is put in the jar. Itll last years in the pantry but we try to use it quickly once opened.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 30, 2008)

Great looking recipes Ken....thanks for posting the link!


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow! Thats my kinda place. Thanks Ken.


----------



## white cloud (Aug 30, 2008)

That is a cool site Ken, I just started dehydrating some of my red japs, serranos and pimento. The pimento is for cutting down on the heat for my wifes personel powder. His and her pepper powder. But It looks like I will get a ton of hot peppers also and would like a good sauce. Thanks again.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 30, 2008)

Lee...........i got pimento's the size of bell peppers......didn't realize they GOT that big...........still waiting on them and the tabasco's to turn red.......same with the anehimes......kungpao's just NOW starting to turn...but the cayennes, and serranno's are kicking butt.....


----------

